# Preseason Game 7: (10/22) Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (4-2) @ Los Angeles Lakers (3-3)*

*When: Sunday, October 22nd
Time: 6:30 PCT
Last game: Phoenix Suns vs Sacramento Kings (win)
Previous Meeting: Phoenix Suns win over Lakers   * 


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup*




































*Steve Nash - Raja Bell - James Jones - Shawn Marion - Boris Diaw*

*Phoenix Suns Key Reserves*






















*Kurt Thomas - Leandro Barbosa - Amare Stoudemire*


*Los Angeles Lakers Projected Lineup*




































*Smush Parker - Maurice Evans - Devin Green - Lamar Odom - Andrew Bynum*

*Injury Update*
*Kobe Bryant - out
Vlade Radmonivic - game time decision
Chris Mihn - out
Kwame Brown - game time decision*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We play the Lakers too damn much


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> We play the Lakers too damn much



Yeah, they do. But I'm happy since the Lakers
are local and I get to watch the games. =)

I'm starting to doubt if the Lakers will make the playoffs. It seems
they have a bad season brewing. So many injuries before the start
of the real season....


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah it doesn't look good for us at all right now.

i wouldn't count us out just yet though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers probably gonna get worked hardcore... I mean the starting lineup is a bit disturbing with all the injuries.

Oh well, hopefully Farmar could give Laker fans us something fun to watch every now and then durning this game.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Hmmm ... those Suns are a good looking group of men... I'll be soooooo happy when Nash gets his hair back.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Hmmm ... those Suns are a good looking group of men... I'll be soooooo happy when Nash gets his hair back.


nashs hair is so much better short.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

amare had one block that stood out in this game. but other than that, i didnt notice him at all. has to be a bad sign.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Good game overall. 

Expect a tougher Lakers squad when Kwame Brown, Kobe Bryant, Chris Mihm, Shammond Williams, Vladamir Radmonovic get back. God damn the Lakers have a ton of injuries...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm really pissed off. I can't understand why Amare doesn't
get any touches in the post and how limited his minutes are.

Amare gets taken out at the 8:15 mark of the 4th quarter.....so Kurt Thomas
could come in. What the hell is that all about. Kurt does not need to play. Amare should of gotten the whole fourth quarter. 

I don't know what to say. Except, I'm not a happy camper. 

If he doesn't play atleast 25+ minutes tomorrow, I'm going to be 
really pissed. 

You guys should also know that their is nothing wrong with Amare. He looks completely healthy, the only thing is he gets stuck with LB and Marcus who both are trigger happy. And they don't run any damn plays for him. I'm.....ugh


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I'm really pissed off. I can't understand why Amare doesn't
> get any touches in the post and how limited his minutes are.
> 
> Amare gets taken out at the 8:15 mark of the 4th quarter.....so Kurt Thomas
> ...



I dont know why Amare was taken out. The only thing I can think of is maybe his knee is bothering him a little so they limited the minutes. He didnt see to be the presense he has been over the past few games out there. And I'm sure it's going to take some time get back to 100 percent.

But if his knee isn't bothering him, your right.. I dont see why they wouldnt give him that time to try and get his game back to normal?

ANyway, Marcus is trigger happy but I tell you what.. The guy on the defensive end tonight was pretty amazing. I mean he seemed like he was teleporting around out there stealing the ball and getting in everyones face. I found myself very impressed with him.... Were as LB I think needs to take some better shots......

Was a good game though, I can't wait to lose on the 31st!!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I dont know why Amare was taken out. *The only thing I can think of is maybe his knee is bothering him a little so they limited the minutes*. He didnt see to be the presense he has been over the past few games out there. And I'm sure it's going to take some time get back to 100 percent.
> 
> But if his knee isn't bothering him, your right.. I dont see why they wouldnt give him that time to try and get his game back to normal?
> 
> ...


What stops this theory is the media would have a hundred articles saying "Amare's done! His knee is bothering him again!" 

There's no way we would not know if he is having knee problems. It would be reported. 
I think D'Antoni is sending a message to Amare. I just hope he gets lots of minutes for the last preseason game.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I see you're new to the boards. So, I'm going to let you know
baiting is not welcome or appreciated. 

Also, thanks for the compliment. =)


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Guys, please ignore Lukas' comments. They solely reflect his 
views on your team. Not entire Suns fans. 

*NOTICE:* All fans need to keep it nice. Debate, not hate.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If I could close this thread, I would. You guys are acting
like children. Stop already.

Oh wait, I can. =)


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Reopened. Since some of you didn't want to listen when Dr. Seuss said it, I'm saying it now. There will be no baiting here on either side of the fence, or I will take out the trash. Period.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I was only able to listen to a small amount of the game unfortunately, but I'm still excited for the season. Credit the Lakers for the win, but Game 1 of the regular season is going to be a different ballgame. Either team could take it, but the Suns better win 'cuz I'm havin' a nice party that night. 

It sucks that they don't seem to be concerned with getting Amare any plays called. It's more like coach wants him to completely earn everything he wants with no help, but he is no Shawn Marion. He needs the ball given to him in the position to succeed. And I don't care if the team is more selfish when Amare is out on the court. Last year our unselfish team failed to close out close games the entire season because we didn't have that guy that's going to say "Give me the ball and stand over there while I win you the game." I'm starting to worry that the Suns are being a little too tough on Amare, but I'm not around them day to day so I can only trust that the Suns staff knows what they're doing. I'll try and reserve judgement until the regular season is at least underway.

Thanks for keeping things in order Seuss, and thanks for the nice game threads. :cheers:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I was only able to listen to a small amount of the game unfortunately, but I'm still excited for the season. Credit the Lakers for the win, but Game 1 of the regular season is going to be a different ballgame. Either team could take it, but the Suns better win 'cuz I'm havin' a nice party that night.
> 
> It sucks that they don't seem to be concerned with getting Amare any plays called. It's more like coach wants him to completely earn everything he wants with no help, but he is no Shawn Marion. He needs the ball given to him in the position to succeed. And I don't care if the team is more selfish when Amare is out on the court. Last year our unselfish team failed to close out close games the entire season because we didn't have that guy that's going to say "Give me the ball and stand over there while I win you the game." I'm starting to worry that the Suns are being a little too tough on Amare, but I'm not around them day to day so I can only trust that the Suns staff knows what they're doing. I'll try and reserve judgement until the regular season is at least underway.
> 
> Thanks for keeping things in order Seuss, and thanks for the nice game threads. :cheers:


Thanks, and good post.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

upsanddowns said:


> Good game overall.
> 
> Expect a tougher Lakers squad when Kwame Brown, Kobe Bryant, Chris Mihm, Shammond Williams, Vladamir Radmonovic get back. God damn the Lakers have a ton of injuries...


Unfortunately, Kwame won't be back until one or two weeks into the regular season, and Mihm will probably miss 2+ weeks more than that.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Unfortunately, Kwame won't be back until one or two weeks into the regular season, and Mihm will probably miss 2+ weeks more than that.


Ouch! Does that mean we may see Bynum start some regular season games? Lookin' forward to seein' what this kid can do. I hope they start him over Turiaf. And if they're gonna start Cook they might as well go Radman and Odom as the big two.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I dont know if the threads were deleted, but the baiting comment wasn't being directed towards me was it?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I dont know if the threads were deleted, but the baiting comment wasn't being directed towards me was it?


Definitely not directed towards you, my friend. I deleted all the offending posts. :cheers:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Definitely not directed towards you, my friend. I deleted all the offending posts. :cheers:



Thats what I figured. Just making sure. Haha..


----------

